# Physical Therapy Care Plan Oversight



## g.fairchild (Sep 30, 2009)

I am hoping someone out there knows the answer to this, or has tried billing for PT Care Plan Oversight...my Physician is adamant that he should be reimbursed for the time he spends on reveiwing and signing off (certifying) the Physical Therapy Plan of Treatment.  He is, of course, a Pain Management Specialist referring our patients out to PT... the only code that comes close is 99367...as the true Care Plan Oversight codes deal mainly with Hospice, Home Health, Nursing Facilities....

Any assistance with this is greatly appreciated....


----------



## ahoward (Dec 8, 2009)

Did you ever get an answer to this question? It has now come up in our office.


----------



## Walker22 (Dec 8, 2009)

Personally, I would think that signing off on a PT plan of treatment would fall under the heading of "reviewing medical records from other providers".. in other words part of the work he should be doing anyway to get paid for office visits.


----------

